# SX OS Paypal Reseller



## RealM4x (Jun 20, 2018)

Does anyone know where you can buy SX OS with full PayPal Support?


----------



## jakkal (Jun 20, 2018)

Selling modchips are against PayPal's tos
There will never be full PayPal support ever

Look in the trade section and you'll see people selling SX os keys

Including me


----------



## RealM4x (Jun 20, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Selling modchips are against PayPal's tos
> There will never be full PayPal support ever
> 
> Look in the trade section and you'll see people selling SX os keys
> ...


Sorry i´m new here, where i can finde the trade section?


----------



## DKB (Jun 20, 2018)

http://3ds-flashcard.com/

I know they take paypal in a weird way, but be careful, as they are painfully fucking slow with SX Pro sales..I'm still waiting for mine to go past the first phase.


----------



## urdaddy (Jun 20, 2018)

RealM4x said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy SX OS with full PayPal Support?



sxflashcard dot com

create an account.select paypal method in the check out (will lead to a blank page, but in order history you can find the order and order number), they will ask you to email them. so, contact them using the contact form in the website or email them with order number. mention my gbatemp user name and it will speed up the process!


----------



## icefox (Jun 20, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Selling modchips are against PayPal's tos
> There will never be full PayPal support ever
> 
> Look in the trade section and you'll see people selling SX os keys
> ...


im interested in buying a code off your or someone else's hand. How do I send a private message to you? I for the world can't figure it out. Please message me or point me to the "trade section" (can't find it anywhere either) thank you!


----------



## hokker (Jun 23, 2018)

I can find the trade section neither. No shop will accept a regular paypal payment with buyer protection.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 23, 2018)

DKB said:


> http://3ds-flashcard.com/
> 
> I know they take paypal in a weird way, but be careful, as they are painfully fucking slow with SX Pro sales..I'm still waiting for mine to go past the first phase.



This is 100% fact. Add to that, if you complain about them you have an employee going by DeadSkullzJr on discord sending you angry responses and "chill out, it's not all our fault" BS. I'll never order from them again, they don't know how to prioritize a release of this size.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

i just posted sx os for sale in the trading section
instant delivery


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 23, 2018)

hokker said:


> No shop will accept a regular paypal payment with buyer protection.


Bullshit. Both shops I bought from offered full buyer protection and the refund on one of them due to false advertisment went through paypal without any issues.


----------



## msaraiva (Jun 23, 2018)

hokker said:


> I can find the trade section neither. No shop will accept a regular paypal payment with buyer protection.



You need to have at least 100 posts.

@jakkal pls pm.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

msaraiva said:


> You need to have at least 100 posts.
> 
> @jakkal pls pm.



After you have 100 posts where do you find the trade section? I am really trying to buy one right now


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 25, 2018)

For clarity are you looking for just the license or are you looking for pro?


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

The3rdknuckles said:


> For clarity are you looking for just the license or are you looking for pro?


License, I already have a way to boot into RCM


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 25, 2018)

Degly said:


> License, I already have a way to boot into RCM


Get it from 3DS flash. They were a big help for me and I got mine really fast and used PayPal. Talk to Allen3DS.


----------



## fadx (Jun 25, 2018)

http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html

Use code SX2018 for $2 discount.

After you place the order, open live chat at the bottom right and tell them you placed an order and would like the paypal info. They'll get back to you and once you've sent payment message them again and they'll send the code. I got mine within 10 minutes of ordering.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

The3rdknuckles said:


> Get it from 3DS flash. They were a big help for me and I got mine really fast and used PayPal. Talk to Allen3DS.



Thanks! I have heard a lot of bad stuff about 3ds flash, I might go to sxflashcard as fadx suggested



fadx said:


> http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html
> 
> Use code SX2018 for $2 discount.
> 
> After you place the order, open live chat at the bottom right and tell them you placed an order and would like the paypal info. They'll get back to you and once you've sent payment message them again and they'll send the code. I got mine within 10 minutes of ordering.



Perfect! thank you!


----------

